# Ear insert gluing question



## texdgl (Feb 17, 2008)

I ordered some ear inserts w/glue for my pup. He was 19.5 weeks when I ordered the inserts and his ears both went up the next day before the inserts arrived. They stayed up a few days then one went back down, then came up with the other going down. He just turned 22 weeks old and I noticed a little blood on his play rope so he is still teething. Since I already have the inserts (which were not cheap) I may as well use them to be 100% sure. I assume I just apply a small film of glue to the insert, let it get tacky, and press into the ear holding it for a minute? Granted, I will have to walk him quite a distance before hand and remove his lifelong obsession (the 5lb chiuahua) so he will be as still as possible. Does this sound right? Thanks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

his ears are probably going to go up on their own.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah im going to have to agree with doggiedad on this one. more then likely his ears are going to go up on their own. its sounds like they are trying! maxs ears were fully up on their own between 6 and 7 months. after all of his teething was through. id wait a little longer IMO


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I too am going to have to agree with doggiedad, his ears will eventually go up on there own. Since he is still teething the ears are going to go up and down and be all over the place, don't worry, the fact that they were standing beforehand gives me confidence that they will go back up after teething.

Good Luck


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, too. I'd wait - I keep seeing that if a pup's ears go up and then back down, they will (supposedly) always go back up and stay.

I'd keep the inserts, and if the ears don't go up and stay the minute your pup's done teething, then I'd glue. 

(BTW - I glued my pup's ear, so I have nothing against gluing, I just think you should wait a little while. JMO). Good luck!


----------

